# Dupla product samples...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

One of the lfs I used to trade plants into, unfortunately, decided she couldn't compete with the chains and the internet and closed its doors a couple of months ago. She gave me a bag with some dupla products that I am not familiar with, and wonder if anyone out there can tell me if they're worth using/trying out.

There are 3 items. One is called "Plant, basic fertiliser" - these are tablets. The second is called "Root K root fertiliser follow up dosage" - also tablets. The third is called "Plant 24, Daily fertiliser" - a liquid. I am assuming this third item are the famous "Dupla drops". None of the samples have any content information. With 3 tanks having large stands of C. wendtii, I figure I will surely entice a meltdown if I try any of these. But the fourth tank is more of a try/nursery type tank and I might try some here. 

Anyone use or know of these products, I would appreciate info. Thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What I've heard is that Dupla products are usually fit for longterm tanks, and that's all I know. Not very common in the US.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Try here:

www.dupla.com

They may have a description/instructions on their site. Check the FAQs as well...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Laith, I found the products there. Although it doesn't give actual breakdowns of what is in the products, it does make a point to say on all that they are 'phosphate free'. Perhaps Dupla adheres to the notion that phosphate causes algae? 

I don't know that I will actually use any of these.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I used Dupla ferts for a short while about 5 years ago. The problem with them is that you don't know what's in each one so you cannot fix a specific deficiency if you need to.

I had the same issue with the Dennerle line of ferts. I wrote to them and asked them which fert do I use to increase X in the water column and I never got a reply.

That's about when I switched to dry ferts. :smile:


----------

